# The new UKM is here!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Right - upgrade done!

Hopefully most people will like the new look 

There's several new features that I need to explore and a few things that still need to be configured. It'll take about a week to get everything sorted.

Any questions please shout.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't show post count or give any indication of how long someone has been a member. It gives no indication of credibility or experience.

The ♡ system looks like mumsnet.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Doesn't show post count or give any indication of how long someone has been a member. It gives no indication of credibility or experience.
> 
> The ♡ system looks like mumsnet.


 Post count shows for me, anyone else got this issue?

Length of time someone was a member went about a year ago and nobody noticed...

The 'Reaction' (i.e Like) system is one of the things which will be changing.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Doesn't show post count or give any indication of how long someone has been a member. It gives no indication of credibility or experience.
> 
> The ♡ system looks like mumsnet.


 Post count shows for me, and if you hover over a persons avi it will tell you their join date.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I see no post count, using my mobile browser.

Was starting to look forward to hitting 5,000, albeit largely useless posts.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> I see no post count, using my mobile browser.
> 
> Was starting to look forward to hitting 5,000, albeit largely useless posts.


 You have 4,812 posts.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not keen on the hearts for a like, how about a thumbs up? it's not globally shattering of course but a heart doesn't seem quite right somehow. Nice look I think.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

@Lorian - good work on the upgrade. I'm liking it so far.

Just something to watch out for is Ajax pagination with Google Adsense. Before I signed in I was struggling to go between pages in threads. Might be Adsense causing it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

See below.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Edit:

My apologies, I was viewing in portrait not landscape on my tablet.

Ignore my comments earlier.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

invisiblekid said:


> @Lorian - good work on the upgrade. I'm liking it so far.
> 
> Just something to watch out for is Ajax pagination with Google Adsense. Before I signed in I was struggling to go between pages in threads. Might be Adsense causing it.


 I wish that was an issue.. but we're banned from AdSense


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Post count not showing on my mobile browser. Other than that it's all gravy..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Post count not showing on my mobile browser. Other than that it's all gravy..


 Think I'd prefer it that screen space wasn't wasted on this personally.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Think I'd prefer it that screen space wasn't wasted on this personally.


 I like it, if only to see the amount of idiotic posts I've made. lol

Its a negligible thing though TBF.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> I like it, if only to see the amount of idiotic posts I've made. lol
> 
> Its a negligible thing though TBF.


 12,205, assuming all your posts are idiotic  .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> 12,205, assuming all your posts are idiotic  .


 90% mate. lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I love it, made love to it twice already


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Much better back to the square Avi.

I'm getting more used to it.

It's actually interesting to have some options on the likes :beer:

Those hearts though.. :lol:


----------

